# Emirati Idioms



## Shekamu (Aug 25, 2010)

Thought I'd start a thread with a translation/transliteration of common Emirati phrases.

The first to come to mind for some reason:

*Wayhek* (speaking to a male) - *Wayhech* (speaking to a female)

Literally means: Your Face.

You can use it politely but typically used as a negative response, eg. "Your drawing is ugly" - Response: "Wayhech is ugly".


----------



## Shekamu (Aug 25, 2010)

*Jal'at Iblees*

A different pronunciation of Qal'at Iblees.

Literally means: Satan's Castle.

Used to refer to a place that's "in the middle of nowhere" or relatively far and isolated.

eg. I'm not buying in Arabian Ranches. I don't want to go to Jal'at Iblees.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

How about "Anti jameela zheddan"?


----------



## Shekamu (Aug 25, 2010)

Andy Capp said:


> How about "Anti jameela zheddan"?


That's classical/formal Arabic. It would translate to "Thou art beautiful" and sounds like someone who's reading from a book.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Works for me!

I learned it from an Egyptian - along with other phrases that I could never repeat here.

I thought it was "You are so beautiful" - still it gets the point across!

So what is "You are so beautiful" then?


----------



## Shekamu (Aug 25, 2010)

Andy Capp said:


> Works for me!
> 
> I learned it from an Egyptian - along with other phrases that I could never repeat here.
> 
> ...


Well you could say "Enti jamila" and lose the jeddan. Another word would be "helwa", or "gamar" for moon. I've heard people using "malekat jamal" for beauty queen.

You could say "Etyannen" or "Etkhabbel" both meaning "drives me/you crazy" when describing anything that's stunning/mindblowing.


----------



## Shekamu (Aug 25, 2010)

*Kashkha*

Literally means: Cool, Great

eg. I loved the dancing fountains! The show was kashkha!

Also used to mean dressed up, fashionable, posh, luxurious.

Past participle for males *Kaashekh*, females *Kaashkha*

eg. Saif kaashekh. He looks so good in that new outfit.

The word kashkha is of unknown etymology, but is presumed to have originally meant a dressed up gay person/metrosexual.


----------



## pmac34 (Jan 4, 2010)

Hi Shekamu,

You are obviously knowledgeable on all things Arabic. Can you tell me what is the Arabic word/phrase for "growth and development" of a region or place as opposed to a person? maybe they are the same??


----------



## Shekamu (Aug 25, 2010)

pmac34 said:


> Hi Shekamu,
> 
> You are obviously knowledgeable on all things Arabic. Can you tell me what is the Arabic word/phrase for "growth and development" of a region or place as opposed to a person? maybe they are the same??


نمو و تطور

*Numuw* _n._ - Growth
*Tatawwor* _n._ - Development

*Nama/Yanmu* _v._ - Grew/Grow

You could use the same words to describe the growth of a person.


----------

